

Code in an expert programming language - jgrahamc
http://kirkwylie.blogspot.com/2010/08/code-in-expert-programming-language.html

======
brazzy
No idea what language it is, but it most likely does base64 encoding (the
string in the first line is a dead giveaway).

------
regularfry
"Hideous abomination"... why is that?

